# More changes coming from DD. New scheduling rules!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi,

This email is to notify you that we are making a few changes to the qualification criteria for Early Access. Starting Friday, 8/23, you will qualify for Early Access if you meet either of the requirements below:


You qualify if you have a Customer Rating of at least 4.6, a Completion Rate of at least 95%, and have accepted and completed at least 5 deliveries on the DoorDash platform between 12 am the previous Friday and 11:59 pm the previous Thursday

OR

You qualify if you have a Customer Rating of at least 4.6, a Completion Rate of at least 95%, and have accepted and completed at least 500 lifetime deliveries on the DoorDash platform

As a reminder, Early Access qualifying Dashers will be refreshed every Friday, and qualification will last through the following Thursday. For more information on the Early Access Program, please visit our communities page here.

_Notes: 1) To qualify for Early Access on 8/23/19, you need to meet these qualification criteria as of 11:59pm on Thursday, 8/22/19. 2) These requirements have been in effect in TX: and AR: zones since 7/26 and are now being rolled out across all of our regions._

Happy Dashing,
The DoorDash Team


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This just started for me today. I went to pick up blocks and everything was available to me. Usually everything g gets picked up within the first minute or two but most of the blocks are still available. Man I hope it stays this way


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> This just started for me today. I went to pick up blocks and everything was available to me. Usually everything g gets picked up within the first minute or two but most of the blocks are still available. Man I hope it stays this way


Don't know what to make of that yet. Either too many premium dashers that don't have to sign up for blocks and get priority on pings or less people than we think meet the criteria for first whack at schedule sign up!



uberboy1212 said:


> This just started for me today. I went to pick up blocks and everything was available to me. Usually everything g gets picked up within the first minute or two but most of the blocks are still available. Man I hope it stays this way


By the way I thought about one of your posts last night where you got a nice order because the previous dasher didn't have his red card. I got pinged to a high end steak house, a $9.00 offer. It was a Red Card order. When I got there the maitre'd was telling me the original dasher showed up but refused to sign the receipt. The restraunt wouldn't let the food go until the dasher signed the red card receipt and the dasher said he wasn't signing anything because he wasn't going to be legally liable for the order and walked out (must be new we sign every time with the red card)LOL. It was pouring rain and I delivered the expensive meals to a huge house. The guy changed the tip to $26 so with a $9.00 promise I got $27! Thank you stubborn pig-headed dasher, $27 for 18 minutes of my time because you refused to sign the receipt! LOL


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just to update it has been over 3 hours since blocks were released and most of them are still available. My son goes back to school on Mon and I’m going to be delivering a lot more so this is perfect timing. It’s nice knowing that ratings actually matter with DD.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just to update it has been over 3 hours since blocks were released and most of them are still available. My son goes back to school on Mon and I'm going to be delivering a lot more so this is perfect timing. It's nice knowing that ratings actually matter with DD.


Actually ratings don't anymore, got an email saying too many drivers had their ratings get all screwed up so until further notice ratings and anything tied into them are pointless


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Anyone care to elaborate on the new pay structure coming to Doordash next month? I am in New Jersey and the last few days when I complete a delivery the app now automatically shows a break down of pay. I find it hard to believe that over half of my orders have not tipped.

Would they really offer hourly guarantees if most customers didn't tip? What does this mean going forward if we only get a base pay off $2 or $3 plus tip? Who is going to do a $10 Chipotle run when you know there will be no tip? I pretty much know all the restaurant runs where you will get little or no tip so who would be foolish enough to take those? Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I don't understand. My completion rate was at 94% more than 44 trips ago. Now, even though I've completed every single one I'm down to 92...WTF!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Actually ratings don't anymore, got an email saying too many drivers had their ratings get all screwed up so until further notice ratings and anything tied into them are pointless


My email only stated "deactivations" paused for now. Didn't mention anything other than that.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Actually ratings don't anymore, got an email saying too many drivers had their ratings get all screwed up so until further notice ratings and anything tied into them are pointless


I have full access to blocks all day since Friday. So either ratings matter (like they stated in the email) or it's a really big coincidence. Either way I'm happy


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Hi,
> 
> This email is to notify you that we are making a few changes to the qualification criteria for Early Access. Starting Friday, 8/23, you will qualify for Early Access if you meet either of the requirements below:
> 
> ...


Leave it to DD to make it a status thing...

DD is such a ******bag company. Recently started telling drivers they can't cash out because they've recently changed/updated their debit card when nothing has changed.

To make sure your money is SECURE we will need 7-10 days to make sure your banking info is accurate.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I find it hard to believe that over half of my orders have not tipped.


LOL, welcome to the world of Rideshare and Food Delivery! Not hard to believe at all, its par for the course.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Don't know what to make of that yet. Either too many premium dashers that don't have to sign up for blocks and get priority on pings or less people than we think meet the criteria for first whack at schedule sign up!
> 
> 
> By the way I thought about one of your posts last night where you got a nice order because the previous dasher didn't have his red card. I got pinged to a high end steak house, a $9.00 offer. It was a Red Card order. When I got there the maitre'd was telling me the original dasher showed up but refused to sign the receipt. The restraunt wouldn't let the food go until the dasher signed the red card receipt and the dasher said he wasn't signing anything because he wasn't going to be legally liable for the order and walked out (must be new we sign every time with the red card)LOL. It was pouring rain and I delivered the expensive meals to a huge house. The guy changed the tip to $26 so with a $9.00 promise I got $27! Thank you stubborn pig-headed dasher, $27 for 18 minutes of my time because you refused to sign the receipt! LOL


people are idiots . i just sigh door dash or grub hub on that bill. its restaurants are happy .


----------

